

Show HN: our Co-op onboarding project - maxhack

Hi Hacker News! My Co Co-op Matt and I are on a work term and were given the task of building a webapp that could make $20 in four weeks as our onboarding challenge. We're in the final stretch here and would sure appreciate HN's thoughts (we realize we kind of did this backwards, building something first before talking to people who might use it, but hey! We're leaning.).<p>So basically, we tried to apply game dynamics to retaining visitors to websites by offering a reward (ie. discount coupon / premium content, etc.)  for meeting various 'objectives' (ie. pages to visit). We call it ScavSite and it just creates a toolbar along the bottom of your website with information about the next objective to meet and the current points accumulated.<p>We've just gone live over at scavsite.com, and although the original four week goal was to make $20, right now we'd be really happy if a few people found this useful. :) It's been a long journey. We built it in django, which neither of us had used before, and it's been an incredible learning experience.
======
matdwyer
Max, It seems like a cool idea that I could certainly see implementing it on
one of my sites. I'm trying to push visitors into some complimentary
services/products, so I could certainly see giving them a % off by looking at
promo page for those.

Overall, neat idea. Does it work on sites that aren't magento?

------
maxhack
Hey matdwyer - definitely works on non-magento based sites! Let me know if
you're interested in setting it up and I'll give you a hand.

------
MacAttackat9
Update: We disabled the payment system so that you can create free accounts.

------
mgl
clickable: <http://scavsite.com/>

